# Hi, (๏̯͡๏)



## Kabluey (Nov 15, 2007)

Hi there8-[

I'm Kabluey (not my real name obviously, or is it?) 
Just a quick quiestion before I start being all self concious (well basically starting at this quiestion), I read the rules and it said I'm not alloud a million colors in my signiture, do say if my writing is innapropriate, or upsets you. 8-[

Uhmm, sorry, I am really not good at introducing myself, I guess I'll start with a little about me and my writing career. (huh, career, what's that?)

I'm seventeen years of age, I started writing stories, novels, poetry e.t.c... at a really early age, however growing up I was mildly icolated from what you would call a 'normal' society for children, so I've never really been good with talking, or with people. So anyway, long story short, I met with a speech therapist, well she wasn't so much a therapist, just helped children with, well... their speech.
It turned out she was a well known author in my city, she had written many childrens books, and she encouraged me to write a chapter a week for a story. (of which I never finished)
She said once I had finished it, she would help me get it published, needless to say I have never had anything published as I start one project and then think of another, and I'm sure everyone can predict where that leads.

Needless to say, that is a major goal in my life.

But that's not all I like, I am a music freak, my favourite band is The Doors, although my music taste is widely spread from Marilyn Manson to Michael Buble, everything is always changing, nothing more needed to be said.

I realise I have been rambling on about nothing, so I will just keep on going.

My best friend in the entire world is my parrot Patrick, he's a cockatiel and I love him to bits. 

I'm currently enrolled to do my NCEA's next year, to qualify for the airforce so I can become a pilot, I would also love to become a director, there's not many successful female ones, so I'm hoping to change that.8-[

Ok, that's all, thanks for reading, and this looks like a neat place!


----------



## Shinn (Nov 15, 2007)

Hello there and welcome to Writing Forums, Kabluey. I hope you will enjoy it here with us. Also, there's an unspoken rule; critique and the favour will be returned. Have fun 

~ Shinn


----------



## Kabluey (Nov 15, 2007)

Hi, fellow NZ'er :] thanks for the warm welcome.


----------



## Hawke (Nov 15, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the community, Kabluey. Nice to meet you. Enjoy!

EDIT: I thought I was seeing things for a bit there, but sure enough, your avatar winked. Cute!


----------



## Portia'sWit (Nov 16, 2007)

Wow! Hey Kabluey! I love your name! Hey Im new to too!
I dont have quite an auspicious begining as you-being endorsed by a published writer is quite a feather in your cap! Im like you in that I have tons of (too many ideas and while I write them down, I have trouble finishing them.
I cant wait to read your stuff!


----------



## Nickie (Nov 16, 2007)

Nice to meet you, Kabluey, and welcome to the forum!


Nickie


----------



## Keegan (Nov 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Sniper McGee (Nov 16, 2007)

Glad to have you here.  I look forward to reading your work.

-Bryce out


----------



## Winterstorm (Nov 16, 2007)

Hey welcome to the forums, hope you enjoy your time here.


----------

